# Michiana Magnepan System



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

Loyal planer fan here, Magnepan's 3.6's upfront, MMGC center channel, MG10.1's for surround duty. NAD T751 receiver, with external NAD 218THX amps for front and back, Impact Technology subwoofer, Old Sony SACD player, old Sony XBR flat screen tube TV, Directv HD/DVR, Monsoon 2000 computer speakers .

For room treatment, lots of GIK acoustic bass traps, Auralex QRD diffusors, and T-Fusors. Speaker tweaks are Mye stands, and baffles/wings for the 3.6's, they really cleaned up center image in stereo and lowered the bass response.


----------

